# NSW Tallowa Dam



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey all, headed down south to Tallowa Dam for a fish with 450 and Blueyak.

Great spot hidden away in the mountains, really easy launch at the dam picnic ground ramp and despite it being the sunday before xmas there really wasnt that many people out on the water. I reckon i only saw half a dozen kayaks all day except us.

As soon as we launched the sounder lit up with fish and it wasnt long before we were plugging away at the plethora of little Bass in the dam. As we worked our way around the dam most banks points and bays produced fish. Not all that big but still plenty of them and made for a fun day with a couple of good sized fish mixed in. Anyway I'll let the pics and vid do the talking









best of the day









and again









a few of these mid 20's fish









and loads of these small guys






Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good stuff Dave, that first one looks like a cracker.

Never fished for Aussie Bass, do you generally use a faster retrieve than bream?


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice one jc. We must fish BW over the next weeks. Have good one


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm no bass expert Eric, I just use the lures like I would for bream.

Yeap I'm off till mid Jan Coatsey so happy for a fish anytime


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive camped up in the dam many times a good 10-15 kays up stream - in fact I had my bucks party up there but i cant divulge too much - except for - well it was like in Apocolypse Now - when they fly in the honeys for a big dance show ! Oh and a bit of bass fishing too !


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Best place ever.

First fish is a really solid bass for there Hedgy.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great spot. 
I got there a little later than the other guys.I was absolutely frothing when I saw the place and it took me ages to slow down and actually catch a fish but finally managed a few.

My goal for the day was to catch my first ever carp. I know paff and the other guys from the hub catch them there with ease on lures and I was stoked when one of the bass I hooked went that little bit harder and fought differently. All through the fight I was changing my mind from pb bass to first carp. Every time It got closed to the surface and I saw my leader it would pig its way back down and I never saw it through the murky water until I had the net out. 
I was stoked to finally catch a ditry carp lol.









Great day lots of fun and laughs with Hedgey and Fiddy.

Just a 2 1/4 hr drive from my place in sydney and I reckon its a great venue for the hobie bass round that is on there Jan 12. Catch photo and release too so its a great round for anyone who wants to check out the tournament scene for the first time without having to worry about a live well.

Thanks for the session guys.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

BigGee said:


> Will your Physio allow you to go down there to Tallowa Eric? I mean the place is the dreamtime, just wonderful. I'd be happy to join you for a bash at some Bass. I am no expert at all, just looking for a fishing companion for a day.
> 
> Been to Tallowa a couple of times, got little Bass and skunked in snags by monster Carp I didn't expect. The Carp at Tallowa readily take lures, providing fun by catch and feeds for the local water dragons. :lol:
> 
> Gee


Hey Gee, 
Had to slow things down a little as I tried to fast track the rehab. When the Physio gave the fishing green light I threw myself into by spending 5 hrs on the Central Coast trying to tempt out some of Dave's pet Bream, but just ended up with an inflamed nerve in the hand. On my next visit to the Physio she did her best not to you actually use words like "stupid, nitwit, or idiot" but I've been married for more than 20 years so I can recognise these thoughts on a woman's face when she's looking at me.

Anyway, bass fishing sounds like it could be a new type of fun and hopefully far enough away still so the hand comes good (or good enough)&#8230; So hope to make Tallowa.


----------

